
Startup Thinks It Can Solve Global Inequality With a Video Game - dwighttk
https://www.inc.com/jeff-bercovici/pioneer-inequality-video-game.html
======
dwighttk
>Each winner gets $1,000 plus a plane ticket to San Francisco

How long can you live in SF on $1000? Like 2 days? Do you get a ticket home?

